
I was arrested, jailed and assaulted. My Crime? Being a journalist in America - DanBC
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/journalist-arrest-seattle-chaz-protest-police-prison-black-lives-matter-a9606846.html
======
jkartchner
I am a criminal defense attorney. The picture painted by the article is pretty
accurate. I would say the police were probably over-hyped by the night they
had, so their behavior might have been elevated more than usual.

Consider that this white British journalist stands nothing to lose by taking
his case to trial, if he must. In fact, it will be a badge of honor if
convicted, considering his line of work. Most people can’t take that risk. I
only wish people didn’t have an understanding of American “justice” through
their TV.

